# Is this LED light product advisable?



## BrucherT (Oct 8, 2019)

Found what seems like quite a deal on an LED panel but wanted to ask the experts. Please advise.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 8, 2019)

Personally, I would stick with LED shop-lights and the like. I am not convinced these special lamps give remarkably better growth, justifying the higher price.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 8, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> Personally, I would stick with LED shop-lights and the like. I am not convinced these special lamps give remarkably better growth, justifying the higher price.


Thank you for responding. I never use lights but have been intrigued by growers’ LED results here. This is available to me for $10. I’m asking if it’s any good at all. I think they’re usually closer to $100 or more.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 8, 2019)

I have never had one of that style last more than a year or so. You will have better luck with a slightly more expensive light. Or if you want white LEDs, just buy them off the shelf at the hardware store. Those are pretty good and a better value.


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2019)

I agree with Tyrone and the Michigander on these fancy lights.
I have a home constructed set of three just plain white LEDs
four lights to each bench in my gh and they have done an
exceptionally good job for well over four years. All you need
is 4x4s, cut some holes, wire it up and hang it...easy.


----------



## ScientistKen (Oct 9, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Thank you for responding. I never use lights but have been intrigued by growers’ LED results here. This is available to me for $10. I’m asking if it’s any good at all. I think they’re usually closer to $100 or more.


For ten bucks I would say go for it.


----------



## Spencer Garing (Oct 10, 2019)

many others have made good suggestions, get a high quality horticultural grade LED or make a DIY fixture from store LEDs. dont waste your time with the blurple lights- they make it hard to see disease and are terrible on the eyes not to mention completely misleading in terms of their specs by the chinese sellers.


----------

